# kernel compile error

## daveaube

After emerge --sync, and emerge -avDuN world,  Genkernel will not 

compile. The error reads:

/bin/sh: yar: command not found

this was after emerge installed kernel 2.6.36

if I cd into /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo and run make, It faults out with:

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'ygcc'

never seen either before, am clueless as to the cause

Dave

----------

## erik258

what the heck is 'yar' and 'ygcc'?  It almost seems like an extra 'y' is floating around somewhere.  Are you messing with any settings about where to find gcc or ar (care to post make.conf?) ?   If you're certain it's not your fault, perhaps it's a bug in genkernel?

----------

## RedSquirrel

That's most likely due to the CROSS_COMPILE setting in the kernel configuration. Try setting it to "".

```
General setup -->

  ()  Cross-compiler tool prefix

```

----------

## erik258

that's very insightful.  I bet that's exactly what it is.

----------

## idella4

RedSquirrel is correct, that will be it.  I saw it for the first time compiling a zen & or vanilla sources kernel.

The option is appending the entry as a prefix to gcc.  I think I had one kernel effectively compile with an entry as (n) for the option, the others need ().

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'ygcc'
> 
> 

 

means the entry likely has a (y)

----------

